# Anton Flettner And The Magnus Effect



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

in the 1920s the german engineer Anton Flettner devloped a method of ship propulsion based on the Magnus effect,he built ships with one, two, and three rotating cylinders,the first ship was a schooner called the Bruckau, and he mounted two 50ft cylinders on it, the cylinders were powered by electric motors and when they started to rotate they pushed the sip along,the Barbara was the only merchant ship purpose built to harness the Magnus effect tonnage was 2075gt.the Hamburg-Amerika line oreded 10 ships ftted with the Flettner rotors but only the Barbara was ever built


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I remember in the 60s there was some talk of using this technique on tankers and liners. I often have wondered just what happened to the science and the economic advantages. I guess it is down to market forces in action, but yes, Flettner and the Magnus has been a bit if a passion for me.
Good to see it out there again ...
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the idea was taken up again in the 1980s they called it the turbosail,Jacques Cousteau tried it out as a fuel saver and anti-pollution measure but seemed to die a quiet death


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

*Flettner Rotor ships*

Hi Dom,
Thanks for posting the photo of the Rotor ship, the previous photos that I have seen of these vessels have been very poor in comparison.
A rather faded photo in dark sepia of my first cousin Dr.Arnold Price who died just before Christmas aged 95, appears on the front cover of his autobiography, titled 'My twentieth century'. The photograph shows Arnold as a schoolboy in Kiel in 1925 standing in front of the forward rotor of one of these strange vessels. Arnolds figure fills the picture so, very little else can be seen. Arnolds mother noted that it was the 'first rotor ship'. In Arnolds own words 'This was a strictly experimental effort, and the rotor ship only survived in dictionaries.
Thanks again Bruce.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

There was a ship in Saint John about 15 years ago which had 2 rotors > I seem to remember it being a Japanese vessel and there was a write up in the local newspaper with a picture . 
I unfortunatly did not take a picture . I will see if I can find somthing in the newspaper records .


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

I am sure someone posted a thread or photo related to this within the last 6 months but I can't lay my hands on it. Maybe someone else can recall it. This is where good use of keywords on photos can help locate stuff!

Brian


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

I don't think the "Barbara"can have been very successful in service as the rotors were removed after two years. Built in 1926 she was sold in 1933 to Bugsier and renamed "Birkenau". In 1945 allied forces took her as a prize and she was subsequently allocated to the Danish Government and she passed to the ownership of Ove Skou who named her "Else Skou". 1963 sold to Greek owners, renamed "Fotis P", 1966 "Star of Riyadh", August 1978 scuttled off Jeddah.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

benjidog said:


> I am sure someone posted a thread or photo related to this within the last 6 months but I can't lay my hands on it. Maybe someone else can recall it. This is where good use of keywords on photos can help locate stuff!
> 
> Brian


Brian,

I remember the thread too but I can't find it. 
I've searched for Rotors, Wind Assisted Vessels etc. - but no joy! (?HUH)


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

I remember it too but I think it was more than a year ago . I commented in the Picture but also cant find it in the gallery .


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Found this in the Gallery;

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/26086/cat/all/si/Buckau/what/allfields

However, there was certainly a discussion thread as well - I remember contributing to it! (?HUH)


----------



## david (Oct 14, 2004)

*Anton Flettner And The Magnus Effect.*

I think the one we are trying to recall is/was the "Shin Aitoku Maru" which was fitted with 2 rectangular 'Sails'.
A small Coastal Tanker, she was built in 1980.
I seem to remember seeing someplace that it was not the 100% success envisioned, and the rig was removed a number of years later.
There are are a number of sites and pics via a Google search of her name.
Regards,
David D.(Thumb)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Where can I read about the Magnus effect - it's not in my physics book?

Tony.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

goggle magnus effect


----------

